# Intel(R) 945GV Express Chipset Family



## nataraja (Jul 23, 2008)

I can't find my Intel(R) 945GV Express Chipset Family driver, even on the intel site http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/CS-020683.htm
can't find it. Its been 2 hours i do search for find it but i can't find anything. Only thing a find its that :

Intel won't give us this driver for XP because this is on a EMACHINE i buy whit VISTA on, but we all know that VISTA its not good (for gaming).

I don't think you will find something but thanks anyway!


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Intel(R) 945GV Express Chipset Family ***?*

http://www.emachines.com/support/product_support.html?cat=Desktops


----------

